# Pike fishing in Alaska - has anyone done it?



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

We are thinking of heading to Alaska in June and I would not mind taking a day to do some fishing. 
For some reason pike would be my first choice. 
We would likely be doing Anchorage to Denali. A guide would be nice. 
Thanks


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Northernfisher said:


> We are thinking of heading to Alaska in June and I would not mind taking a day to do some fishing.
> For some reason pike would be my first choice.
> We would likely be doing Anchorage to Denali. A guide would be nice.
> Thanks


 Big pike up there. They are considered trash fish, no limits in the 1980's. Most shallow inland lakes have them especially near Fairbanks. Caught a 48 in. 20# on #2 mepps fishing alone from a canoe with no net. Fun.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I would check out the nancy lake rec area, lots of pike in there, You are going to go right past it on the parks highway. There use to be a canoe rental in willow, not sure if its still there or not. http://dnr.alaska.gov/parks/aspunits/matsu/canoetrail.htm
http://dnr.alaska.gov/parks/units/nancylk/nancysum.htm
If you go as far as Fairbanks check out minto flats area.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

We will be traveling so I will not be able to take my gear. Can we rent or is it easier to just hire a guide. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Northernfisher said:


> We will be traveling so I will not be able to take my gear. Can we rent or is it easier to just hire a guide.
> Thanks for the advice.


I don' know if you'll find much for a guide service for pike in the nancy lake area, minto flats region is much more popular for pike fishing and youll probably have a better chance for a pike guide up there. There is a fly shop though in wasilla that might be able to connect you with a pike guide in the nancy lake area, even if you dont fly fish.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> I don' know if you'll find much for a guide service for pike in the nancy lake area, minto flats region is much more popular for pike fishing and youll probably have a better chance for a pike guide up there. There is a fly shop though in wasilla that might be able to connect you with a pike guide in the nancy lake area, even if you dont fly fish.


I have never caught one on a fly. My 10 weight packs. Thanks


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Check out these guys in wasilla, I've been in there several times, they'll have all the skinny on Nancy lake rec area.
3riversflyandtackle.com


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

There is also good trout fishing up there along the parks highway between willow and trapper creek, kings should be in then also, check for closures with fish and game first. That fly shop will be helpful.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This would be a fun day trip or 2 https://www.trailridgeair.com/fishing-trips.php#unguided-tab


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> This would be a fun day trip or 2 https://www.trailridgeair.com/fishing-trips.php#unguided-tab


That looks like the ticket - other than I will not have any gear.

Thanks a bunch.

PM -sent


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Northernfisher said:


> That looks like the ticket - other than I will not have any gear.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> 
> PM -sent


Ive read on the Alaska forums that the lake does not hold the bigger fish that it once did, but the numbers are overwhelming on that lake, my understanding that 40 inch fish are still pretty common though. Alexander creek and lake use to be fabled trout and salmon fishing but have succumbed to pike predation.


----------

